
Post-Commit Reviews - brlnwest
https://medium.com/@copyconstruct/post-commit-reviews-b4cc2163ac7a
======
mytailorisrich
First time I hear about "post-commit" reviews... That sounds like a very bad
idea to wait until after the code has been committed to master before
reviewing it.

It is perfectly possible, and can be automated to commit code to a branch for
code review then only once it is approved can it be merged onto master.

We do that using Gerrit:

Dev. work on something on their own branch. Once ready they push to Gerrit for
code review, a branch is automatically created off master.

Once it is approved, gerrit will merge that temporary branch to master.

This ensures that only approved code ends up on the master branch as arguably
it should be.

